
500th episode, Let's Code JavaScript free through weekend - EdSharkey
http://www.letscodejavascript.com/
======
EdSharkey
James Shore has reached his 500th episode of his educational video series for
TDD'ing with JavaScript and he's celebrating with a free weekend:
[http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/account/start_here](http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/account/start_here)

